# Gizz 3



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey guys I bought my first one tonight in the reg shad pattern in a deep runner. Does anybody know the max depth of this bait, I went to latonia bait and tackle and they were out of that pattern in the shallow runner, were else can you purchase these lures at. Thanks


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

burt said:


> Hey guys I bought my first one tonight in the reg shad pattern in a deep runner. Does anybody know the max depth of this bait, I went to latonia bait and tackle and they were out of that pattern in the shallow runner, were else can you purchase these lures at. Thanks


You can order on line. Go to smacktackle.com, they are a small outfit in Blanchester OH. I went to their location yesterday. Couple of great guys that have a good product. They showed me around and traded fish stories with me. I had that kid in a candy store type feeling. You can order anything you want, in any color you want. Got mine in 3 days when ordered on line. Went to the source and bought 4 more.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, great folks and they will take care of you


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

smack tackle, nothing else MATTERS!!!!!!!


----------

